# After how many smokes you change your 9mm filter?



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Don't know if you are going to get many answers to your question here. Not many of us U.S. pipers use 9mm filters/pipes.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Threw mine out.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

:tpd:


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Zero here


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I use a 9mm balsa in 2 of my pipes. I change it out when I'm done smoking a bowl & cleaning the pipe.

so .... 1.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> Don't know if you are going to get many answers to your question here. Not many of us U.S. pipers use 9mm filters/pipes.


I'm sure i'm not alone here,
I myself new to 9mm and you know, I like it!
It's hard burn the tongue with this shit


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Subotaj said:


> I'm sure i'm not alone here,
> I myself new to 9mm and you know, I like it!
> It's hard burn the tongue with this shit


You're not alone. *we* may be alone ... but you're not. :r


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

You can get 2-3 smokes from the one filter, but I would strongly advise changing after every smoke, why? Well, regardless if they are charcoal or balsa, they retain a lot of moisture and leaving them in the pipe reduces it's ability to to dry out quickly, I pick-up a bag of Big Ben filters here for about €20 for 200, I'm sure you could get the same on-line in/via the states for $18. I'm a big fan of 9mm filter pipes, and swear many baccy' s smoke much better WITH a filter. I feel there is this 'old school' mentality that filter pipes are a waste of time...this is because most of the 'old school' haven't really given them a serious try.

My wife loves a pull on my pipe, she will often say after one pull, "yuch, no filter, tastes too bitter and stingy", she usually right. I reserve my non-filter pipes for my latakia's, Va/Per's and smooth Navy's.

Hope that helps. Lastly there are differences in the quality and removal qualities according to each brand of 9mm filters. So finding one to suit is also worth while.

dub


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

DubintheDam,
thanks for info.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> You can get 2-3 smokes from the one filter, but I would strongly advise changing after every smoke, why? Well, regardless if they are charcoal or balsa, they retain a lot of moisture and leaving them in the pipe reduces it's ability to to dry out quickly, I pick-up a bag of Big Ben filters here for about €20 for 200, I'm sure you could get the same on-line in/via the states for $18. I'm a big fan of 9mm filter pipes, and swear many baccy' s smoke much better WITH a filter. I feel there is this 'old school' mentality that filter pipes are a waste of time...this is because most of the 'old school' haven't really given them a serious try.
> 
> My wife loves a pull on my pipe, she will often say after one pull, "yuch, no filter, tastes too bitter and stingy", she usually right. I reserve my non-filter pipes for my latakia's, Va/Per's and smooth Navy's.
> 
> ...


:tpd: I say 2, 3, or 4....... usually 3. The next wave of pipes I get I plan to be Peterson filter pipes.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't use them anymore but when I did I'd change them about every 2-3 smokes. They get really nasty and are a pain IMO so I quit using them altogether.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

My Savinelli's use 6mm balsa, I change them every 2-3 smokes. They soak up a lot of juice.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got a system Peterson and I like it better than the filters. Just let gravity do the work. It catches a lot of moisture.


----------

